# Balzer IM-12 Karthago Seatrout Ironline



## HechtJogi (12. November 2012)

Moin, 

ich habe mir kürzlich eine Balzer IM-12 Karthago Seatrout Ironline in 3,35 m bestellt, für schlappe 105 €.
Sie lag angenehm in der Hand und überzeugte auch optisch (mich jedenfalls  ). Mehr kann ich dazu eigentlich nicht sagen, da ich mit Gerät, das über 50 € geht, keine Erfahrung habe.

Jetzt die Frage an euch:

Hat jemand die genannte Rute und kann aus eigener Erfahrung ein paar Worte zur Qualität sagen (speziell die 3,35 m)?
Was hat es mit den Lowryder-Ringen auf sich? Sollen ja angeblich extra toll für Geflochtene sein, allerdings frag ich mich ob die ovale Form sich nicht eher negativ betr. der Wurfweite bemerkbar macht...?

Fischen werde ich auf MeFo und Dorsch (hauptsächlich Blinker von 15-25 Gramm, ggf. auch mal ein Sbirolino), wenn Saison ist auch auf Hornhecht.

Bin für jegliche Antworten dankbar 


LG, Jogi


----------



## Allrounder27 (12. November 2012)

*AW: Balzer IM-12 Karthago Seatrout Ironline*

Hab schon gewusst das du hier noch sowas posten wirst... |rolleyes

Hab die Threads im Angelforum SH und bei Leidenschaft Mefo schon gesehen.

Edit: Was helfen dir denn Informationen, wenn du sie schon bestellt hast?
Du wirst doch wohl zwangsläufig selber rausfinden, wie die Rute ist.
Infos holt man sich normalerweise VOR dem Kauf eines Produktes.


----------



## HechtJogi (13. November 2012)

*AW: Balzer IM-12 Karthago Seatrout Ironline*

1. herr vaterich war der meinung ich solle mir jetzt "verdammt nochmal" eine rute aussuchen, weil er dieses dauernde hin & her nicht mehr mit ansehen könne^^ 

2. verschiedene foren, verschiedene user, verschiedene (bzw. mehr) meinungen... wenn dann noch langeweile dazukommt, läufts darauf hinaus #c |rotwerden

ich frage auch, da ich auf jeden fall auch einen abnehmer habe, falls mir die rute nicht 100 prozentig zusagt... allerdings nur, wenn die rute ungefischt, oder "kaum" gefischt wäre und das begründet wiederum auch meine frage... tut mir leid, falls ich jemandem damit auf den geist gehe #h das ist die letzte meiner absichten 
außerdem scheint mir, habe ich die größe der angler-community überschätzt #t 

naja, nichtsdestotrotz wäre ich über das teilen jeglicher erfahrungen betr. der rute dankbar  


JechtHogi


----------



## Allrounder27 (13. November 2012)

*AW: Balzer IM-12 Karthago Seatrout Ironline*

Na vielleicht findet sich hier ja noch einer. Nur ist das hören auf andere Leute immer so eine Sache. Der eine fischt nur Ruten ab 500 Euro und wenn so einer mal eine 110 Euro Balzer in der Hand hat, dann ist die sicherlich nicht sein fall. Andere Leute fischen nur Ruten von 30-60 Euro und wenn solche Leute mit der Balzer losgehen, dann finden die so eine Rute geil.

Der eine mag Spitzenaktion, der andere eine parabolische Aktion.
Der nächste mag lange Griffe, der nächste mag kurze Griffe.
Der eine hat eine Rolle von 350 Gramm, der nächste eine Rolle von 230 Gramm. Und zig Leute mit Rollen die gewichtstechnisch dazwischen liegen.

Somit kommen zu ein und demselben Produkt zig Meinungen zusammen.

Würde am deiner Stelle deine Rolle drunter schrauben und sehen wie sie in deiner Hand liegt, wie dir das Design gefällt, und evtl. mal nen Köder dranhängen, am Schreibtischfuss einhängen und im Zimmer mal einen -vorsichtigen- Aktionstest macht. Dann kannst du das doch schon einschätzen.

Und warum der Kollege sie nur ungefischt kaufen will?
Solange du sie nicht von Steinen abrutschen lässt, oder da bei jedem einkurbeln einen Wirbel durch die Ringe ziehst, sollte sowas doch auch egal sein.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (13. November 2012)

*AW: Balzer IM-12 Karthago Seatrout Ironline*

Habe auch ne Karthago, aber ne andere Spinnrute. Schaut optisch wirklich gut aus (habe die Rute mit ner kupferfarbenen Rolle kombiniert), qualitativ ist die auch gut und von der Aktion her finde ich die auch super....aber vieles ist ja nunmal Ansichtssache.


----------



## Maik-FL (13. November 2012)

*AW: Balzer IM-12 Karthago Seatrout Ironline*

Ich habe die Rute und sie ist schon ein "geiler Stock", erstklassige Verarbeitung bis hin zum verwendeten Kork - vor allem für das Geld..., aber sie ist sehr Kopflastig.

Ich habe meine mit knapp 100g !!! im Blank austariert, in Kombination mit einer Daiwa Exceler X3500 ist sie nun perfekt ausbalanciert aber natürlich nicht mehr so leicht.
Gefischt habe ich die Kombi jetzt 4 oder 5 mal und werde die Rute wohl wieder verkaufen..., unterm Strich ist mir die Kombi dann doch etwas zu schwer, gerade wenn es darum geht die Rute richtig aufzuladen. Es geht und dann wirft sie auch ausgezeichnet aber es geht eben auch leichter.

Als Ersatz wird eine Speedmaster BX300MH oder eine Sportex Carat Z Seatrout in 3,05m herhalten müssen..., auf jeden Fall leichter und etwas weicher in der Aktion.

Unterm Strich ist die Balzer eine gut verarbeitete Rute, die ihr Geld wert ist aber man muß die Spitzenaktion und das Gewicht mögen... .


----------



## Allrounder27 (13. November 2012)

*AW: Balzer IM-12 Karthago Seatrout Ironline*

Heilige Schei**e!
Deine Kombi wiegt dann etwa 700 Gramm!

Für den Gelegenheitsangler ja vielleicht noch machbar, aber wenn du öfters mal kurz los bist, dann ziehts schon irgendwann im Nacken.


----------



## Maik-FL (13. November 2012)

*AW: Balzer IM-12 Karthago Seatrout Ironline*

Ich bin ja schon groß und stark 

Es geht tatsächlich leichter und darum kommt die Rute auch weg..., allerdings ist's viel schlimmer wenn die Combi "nur" 600g wiegt, Dich dafür aber nach vorne überkippen lässt... .


----------



## Allrounder27 (13. November 2012)

*AW: Balzer IM-12 Karthago Seatrout Ironline*

Wie schwer ist deine Rolle Jogi?


----------



## HechtJogi (14. November 2012)

*AW: Balzer IM-12 Karthago Seatrout Ironline*

Meine Rolle hat gerade mal mickrige 303 Gramm... Zusammen würde das dann 533 Gramm ergeben... Ist ne Abu Garcia Sorön SX-40.
Sind denn nicht alle Ruten ab 3,35, unter 300 €, recht kopflastig? Hatte das gute Stück ja auch schon in der Hand, aber mir ist kein maßgeblicher Unterschied zu andere Ruten der Länge aufgefallen... Mag vielleicht auch an mangelnder Erfahrung mit dem Gerät liegen... Naja, falls nötig muss dann noch ein kleiner Gewichtchen hinzugefügt werden... Auch wenn die Kombination dann 600 Gramm wiegen sollte.
Ich bin zwar kein Kraftpaket, aber sehe bei mir den Vorteil, dass ich selten über 2 Stunden am Stück fische, sondern regelmäßige 15-20-minütige Pausen einlege. Nicht aufgrund der Erschöpfung, sondern eher aufgrund ner Zigarette, oder ner Stulle, in Verbindung mit Entspannung 

Danke schonmal für die Infos  War so ziemlich das was ich mir erhofft habe, allerdings natürlich nicht mit dem perfekten Inhalt 

Falls noch wer was hinzuzufügen hätte, immer raus damit |bla:


PS: @ Allrounder, ich fühle mich in meiner These, mehrere Foren, mehrere User, mehrere Meinungen bzw. (vor allem) Antworten, bestätigt #4 
Allerdings kann ich natürlich auch nachvollziehen, wenn einige das für unangemessen halten  Ich tue das allerdings nicht. Wer kein Interesse an dem Beitrag hat, kann ihn überlesen... Schließlich ist die Community nicht allzu groß und die Foren alles andere als mit Themen überfüllt.


----------



## vermesser (14. November 2012)

*AW: Balzer IM-12 Karthago Seatrout Ironline*



HechtJogi schrieb:


> Sind denn nicht alle Ruten ab 3,35, unter 300 €, recht kopflastig?



Ja, leider sind sie das. Schon ab 3,00m ist (fast) alles kopflastig und jeder Zentimeter mehr und es wird immer schlimmer.
Derzeit fische ich noch eine aktionsmäßig perfekte 3,15m Meforute, werde sie aber voraussichtlich gegen was kürzeres, weniger kopflastiges eintauschen. Selbst mit ner Sargus als Rolle und dem bei dieser Rute möglichen verschieben der Rolle um fast 10 Zentimeter nach hinten (die Rute hat am Rollenhalter oben und unten eine Schraube und nicht einen Schuh und ne Schraube wie sonst), ist es nicht möglich, die Rute wirklich auszubalancieren. Wenn sie ausbalanciert sein soll, nimm ne kürzere Rute...


----------



## Allrounder27 (14. November 2012)

*AW: Balzer IM-12 Karthago Seatrout Ironline*

Ich fische eine 3,4m Rute mit extrem kurzem Griff. Japanstyle halt. Als Rolle habe ich eine 2500er Daiwa, die 230 Gramm wiegt.

Sie ist leicht kopflastig, da es aber insgesammt so leicht ist, stört mich das ganze nicht. Und ich angel viel!

Rollengewichte über maximal 260-280 Gramm sind schon echte Schwergewichte für die Küste!


----------



## vermesser (14. November 2012)

*AW: Balzer IM-12 Karthago Seatrout Ironline*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Ich fische eine 3,4m Rute mit extrem kurzem Griff. Japanstyle halt.



Naja, ich halte das Rollengewicht nicht für so wichtig, aber gut. 

Was mich viel mehr interessiert: Geht der kurze Griff dann nicht wieder auf Kosten der Wurfweite? Wegen des kürzeren Hebels? Oder macht das nix...?


----------



## Allrounder27 (14. November 2012)

*AW: Balzer IM-12 Karthago Seatrout Ironline*

Theoretisch könnte das so sein. Wie das in der Praxis aussieht weiss ich nicht. Bisher hab ich noch niemandem am Wasser getroffen, der groß weiter geworfen hat als ich. 

Normal ist die Wurfweite auch nicht sooo wichtig. Und wenn man im Wasser watet, dann stört der längere Griff mehr, als das er Nutzen bringt.
Mal davon abgesehen, das richtige Weitwürfe auch mit zunehmender Wattiefe immer schwerer werden.

Jeder wie er mag. Mich stört es, wenn der Griff überall hängen bleibt.

Ich finde das Gesamtgewicht für das Angelgefühl extrem wichtig. Deshalb Rolle = 230g und Rute = 155g .


----------



## sMaXx (14. November 2012)

*AW: Balzer IM-12 Karthago Seatrout Ironline*

hey 

ich war zunächst ziemlich begeistert von der tollen spitzenaktion ! aber pass bloß auf die kleine is zickig , mir is das spitzenteil nur bei leichtem aufditschen eines spinners gebrochen (leider hinterm 2ten spitzenring) nachdem ich dat mit dem fachmann meines vertrauens geregelt hatte gings weiter mitm fischen aber schwubbs mir fehlt doch tatsächlich schon wieder ein spitzenring  naja kannst das ruhig auf mich schieben aber das ding is echt sensibler als alles was ich bisher gefischt hab !!! und auch ohne erstes segment (12 cm weniger) fischt sie sich recht solide


----------



## HechtJogi (15. November 2012)

*AW: Balzer IM-12 Karthago Seatrout Ironline*

na dann werd ich vorsichtig sein :g versuche es zumindest  und wenn doch was zu bruch geht, zahl ich für die fahrt zum tackledealer nichts. dann wird eben ne woche, oder zwei wochen mal nicht gefischt, das kommt meinem studium sowieso zu gute |supergri
ich frag mich aber noch, warum die kopflastigkeit so ein großes problem ist und dann trotzdem sbiro-fischer mit bis zu 4,20 m langen ruten losziehen...;+ 

ich denke, dass das mit der kopflastigkeit für mich kein allzu großes problem sein wird, da ich ja nur schlechteres gerät gewohnt bin, das wesentlich schwerer ist. aber vielleicht werde ich ja auch eines besseren belehrt... we'll see... jetzt ist sie auf jeden fall da, die rute. bin gespannt wie sie sich fischen lässt. werde wohl am samstag das erste mal los gehen und berichte dann auch, wie sie mir gefällt.

@ smaxxx: 
wie ist das denn mit dem wurfgewichtsoptimum? wollte nochmal in nen shop gehen und mir ein paar blinker und sbiros kaufen...


----------



## sMaXx (15. November 2012)

*AW: Balzer IM-12 Karthago Seatrout Ironline*

ich habe leider das 305er modell mit 12-40 wg ! am besten läd sie sich bei 20 gramm rum ich fisch eig 20-28 mit ihr !


----------



## Allrounder27 (15. November 2012)

*AW: Balzer IM-12 Karthago Seatrout Ironline*

@ Jogi. Hab das in dem anderen Thread gesehen, die Leute die dir dort 4,2m Ruten empfohlen haben sind FoPU Angler und waren noch nie an der Küste. Und ob du mit einer Rute an Land stehst (oder sitzt) oder im Wasser watend sind zwei völlig unterschiedliche Angelstile.

Ich schleppe am FoPu auch mit einer 4,2m Rute. Damit brech ich an der Küste nach 20 Minuten zusammen! 

FoPu: viele Pausen, meist sitzend, wenn stehend dann hängen die Arme runter.

Küste: weniger Pausen, man steht und muss die Rute mit den Rückenmuskeln "ausgleichen" + Belastung von Nackenmuskulatur, wenn du beim waten die Rute in erhöhter Position halten musst, was die Regel ist.


----------



## HechtJogi (16. November 2012)

*AW: Balzer IM-12 Karthago Seatrout Ironline*

So, hab die Rute vorhin das erste mal gefischt... 
Erster Eindruck ist durchweg positiv, allerdings hat das Wetter nicht wirklich mitgespielt, da es hier, an der Kieler Förde, klirrend kalt war. Eigentlich ja nur -1 °C, allerdings gefühlte -10 bis -15 °C, zumindest wenn man aufm Bootsanleger steht, und einem der Nebel um die Ohren pfeift (man konnte kaum auf die andere Seite der Förde schauen - nur die Lichter waren zu sehen). 
Dementsprechend hab ich mich, da ich auch nur mit ner Sommerjacke & nem dicken Pullover dort war, nach 10 Würfen wieder vom Acker gemacht und werde Morgen nochmal etwas länger an die Förde fahren.

Das was ich bisher sagen kann ist, dass sich die Kopflastigkeit, in Verbindung mit der Rolle, in Grenzen hält (mein Maßstab).
Richtig durchgezogen hab ich beim Werfen nicht, da die Schnur noch nicht optimal "eingefischt" ist und ich bei dem Wind Sorge wegen ner Perücke hatte. Wo der Köder gelandet ist, hab ich sowieso nicht gesehen, aufgrund des Nebels.
Spitze ist sehr sensibel, evtl. sogar zu sensibel, da sie sich doch schon sehr stark "biegt", beim Einholen eines 25g Snaps. Allerdings weiß ich natürlich auch nicht, wie eine gute Rute sich dabei verhält, da ich keine Erfahrung mit Qualitativ hochwertigem Ruten-Material habe. 
Genaueres werde ich wahrscheinlich Morgen erfahren, sofern das Wetter mitspielt, und es dann auch euch mitteilen.

LG, Jogi


----------



## HechtJogi (17. November 2012)

*AW: Balzer IM-12 Karthago Seatrout Ironline*

Und noch ne Frage an dich, SmaXx: Wie siehts denn eigentlich mit der Salzwasserbeständigkeit aus? Sollte man die Rute häufiger mal abspülen, oder reicht das, wenns alle 7-8 mal getan wird.

Wäre gut zu wissen. Wolln ja nich, dass das gute Stück was abbekommt.


----------



## sMaXx (17. November 2012)

*AW: Balzer IM-12 Karthago Seatrout Ironline*

pff abspühlen die rute? absolut nicht notwendig ! da kümmer dich in der zeit lieber um die rolle die sind wetteranfälliger


----------



## HechtJogi (17. November 2012)

*AW: Balzer IM-12 Karthago Seatrout Ironline*

Sooo... #h

Heute war ich das erste Mal für ca. 1,5 Stunden am Wasser. Wetter war etwas angenehmer als Gestern, aber die 1,5 Stunden waren auch Maximum, da ich einfach nicht warm genug angezogen war. Muss mir noch ne ostsee-taugliche Jacke kaufen, ne Mütze und Handschuhe dazu. Dann gehts auch länger.
Nunja, der erste Eindruck ist gut, allerdings gewöhnungsbedürftig. Kenne solches Gerät wie gesagt nicht aus eigener Erfahrung.
Gleich nach dem 5ten Wurf mit einem 25 g Snaps in schwarz-rot, biss schon ein kleiner Dorsch von ca. 30-35 cm, der nur 2-3 Würfe Später seinen Bruder hinterher schickte - auch untermaßig. Nunja, ca. 20-30 min später kam dann noch Nummer 3, aber leider auch untermaßig.
Also fürs erste ein gelungener Einstand. Dort, wo ich bei den vorherigen 3-5 Ansitzen mit Wattwurm nur 5 max. 25 cm große Dorsche und 1 Hering (  ) fangen konnte, fing ich nun innerhalb kürzester Zeit gleich 3 (wohlgemerkt alle auf nen schwarz-roten Snaps in 25 g). 
Im Laufe der nächsten Tage wird dann hoffentlich noch ein ein pfannen-kompatibler Fisch dabei sein 

Das einzig Frustrierende des Abends/Nachmittags war, dass es (mal wieder) eine Perücke gegeben hat. Fische eine olivgrüne Snyper in 0,15 mm. Ein weiterer Angler sagte mir, er hätte den "Müll" auch mal auf der Rolle gehabt und auch nur Perücken geworfen. Jetzt fische er eine andere Geflochtene.

Hab die Schnur in mehreren Angelläden empfohlen bekommen. Nunja, hoffen wir das sich das legt und die Zukunft perückenfrei wird.

Ansonsten bis die Tage. Werde Morgen nochmal losziehen und die Rute weiter testen. |wavey:


Jogi


----------

